# raw egg vs. cooked



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i know allot of people give there dogs eggs my question is do you give it to the raw or cooked ive always cooked my eggs before lexi gets one but i know some people feed it to them raw i just dont like this idea because of the bacteria the raw eggs may have and some people told me there dogs throw up from the raw egg, how do you feed eggs, how often do your dogs get eggs?


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Long standing debate, I have argued with some very knowledge dog people on this one, ones that have written books and conditioned dogs before I was born. This is a preference but if you are going to cook them, runny yolks and hard white is the way to cook them. I think switching off is the way because both cooked and raw parties had valid points. The only reason it was an arguement, is the break down of what nutrients that are scarificed with cooking and with nutrients were better after cooked. Always feed shell raw and grinding the up the cooked shells in a coffee grinder is a great free supplement.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

shadowgames said:


> Long standing debate, I have argued with some very knowledge dog people on this one, ones that have written books and conditioned dogs before I was born. This is a preference but if you are going to cook them, runny yolks and hard white is the way to cook them. I think switching off is the way because both cooked and raw parties had valid points. The only reason it was an arguement, is the break down of what nutrients that are scarificed with cooking and with nutrients were better after cooked. Always feed shell raw and grinding the up the cooked shells in a coffee grinder is a great free supplement.


thanks for the advise i diddnt know you could grind up the shells and feed them and i do cook them they way you said as soon as all the clear turns white i take em off break the yolk and mix the white with all the yolk lexi loves it this way and we run a few miles a day so i love thats shes getting the extra nutrients i just diddnt know if she'd benefit more from completely raw or not


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

The one day a week I feed eggs, I give her 1 raw and 1 cooked mixed with her food.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i feed pike raw eggs. break it on his bowl.....put it on top of the food.....he eats yolk, white, and shell b4 u say say S^*&  its so funny when he eats the shell. its like "CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH" hilarious. ---shane


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i never knew i could give the shells my mind is blown lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i give onyx raw eggs i heard cooked food is a little hard on them. hmmm when igive onyx egg shells crushed they always come out in his crap. i only notice because where i live i had to sign in the lease i would pick up after he "goes" and when i give him egg shells his rap is covered in pieces of shell. YUCK dont even want to think about cleaning up his crap!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I make mine scrambled eggs sometimes, and I add a bit of fresh garlic too.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i here a lot that garlic is very bad for dogs i even saw it on a list of harmful foods and plants for dogs at the local humane society. i would check into that if i were you to be safe.


----------



## Britsm (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmm...Someone told me to feed my Bowsie a raw egg to help his coat but I figured the same thing, was worried about the bacteria in a raw egg.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

when i gave my monitor his semi-hardboiled eggs i gave 1 to Peanut. he went nuts. what i do for my monitor is hardboil the egg but only for a couple of minutes so that it the white is solidish and the yolk is still runny. i think that is a pretty good way to go its cooked but its still kinda raw..okay its heated kills the germs


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> when i gave my monitor his semi-hardboiled eggs i gave 1 to Peanut. he went nuts. what i do for my monitor is hardboil the egg but only for a couple of minutes so that it the white is solidish and the yolk is still runny. i think that is a pretty good way to go its cooked but its still kinda raw..okay its heated kills the germs


that sounds like a good method of cooking them but i hate the smell of hard boiled eggs lol do you leave the shells on or not?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

for my lizard no i take the shells off for him. i do this method for him because he chokes on yoke. i learned if i hardboilish the egg and leave the yoke real runny it worked well. i only gave Peanut the egg once and it was this method. he LOVED it but Peanut has a stomach that i dont like to mess with too much. 

i think this way its cooked enough that you dont have to worry about bacteria but raw enough to get the benefits. 
IMO if you wanna give the shell the best way is to wash the shells and then grind them up into a powder and use the powder as a supplement.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

yea well thats how i give lexi eggs i just get the whites white then i put it in her bowl and break the yolk over the food


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

From Marty's "sticky" on harmful food consumption:



> Raw egg whites contain a protein called avidin, which can deplete your dog of biotin, one of the B vitamins. Biotin is essential to your dog's growth and coat health. The lack of it can cause hair loss, weakness, growth retardation, or skeleton deformity. Raw egg yolks contain enough biotin to prevent the deficiency, so this is not a problem with raw whole eggs. Raw egg yolks could contain salmonella, so you should get your eggs from a reliable source or cook the eggs.


I believe the egg white carries the salmonella bacteria and not the yoke correct?


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Bacteria and your dogs guys, lol. They are dogs, they lick their butts, eat their own throw up, grass, eat out of the kitty litter if they catch me slipping. Your dogs are fine, you can throw a raw meat bone outside and leave it out there for a month and you dog can go and eat it and be totally fine, where me and you would be sick to our stomachs foro days. This is something you don't have to worry about at all. Had a friend who had access to a slaughter house and he would throw the dogs half a cow and let them eat that for weeks on end. His dogs were excellent health and great looking also. Far as the cooking deal, the cooking of the egg is fine for the dogs also. Another conflict is how many times can you feed a dog eggs, I know some that feed them 365 a year, free range eggs and his dogs live long and look good and then some vets say this bad, but vets also offer to feed your dogs science diet and that is posion so take the vets advice on this for what it is worth. The shell is more beneficial to the dog than any other part of the egg so if they are cooked or raw, make sure break the shell up so it doesn't get stuck in their teeth.


----------

